

Quicksilver + python + dropbox = awesomeness - monological

I'm posting this up because I found it very useful, and you probably will too.<p>I needed away to quickly record my thoughts, whether its a startup idea, some task I have to complete, a quote I read somewhere, anything. I wanted the process to be super fast and very easy to do. Now of course I could've just made a todo.txt file and just open it up, but that's stupid.<p>I wrote a script that takes a string as its parameter, it lowers the case, caps the first word, adds a period, and puts a plus (+) at the beginning, and appends it to a file. Both the script and the file live in my dropbox folder, so its accessible from all my computers. Then I setup quicksilver on my mac so that whenever I type ctrl+space+(t)(o)+tab+(string_to_save)+enter, it executes the script with the string and saves it in the todo file in my dropbox folder.<p>So now whenever I have some really cool idea I don't want to forget, I just immediately save it and I'm good to go. I hope you guys find this as useful as I did.<p>&#60;code&#62;
#!/usr/local/bin/python<p>import os,sys<p>if len(sys.argv[1:]) == 0:
    sys.exit()<p>todo = str(" ".join(sys.argv[1:])).strip().lower().capitalize()<p>un = os.popen('whoami', 'r')
path = "/Users/%s/Dropbox" % un.readline().strip()<p>with open('%s/todo.txt' % path, 'a') as t:
    print &#62;&#62;t, "+ %s." % todo
&#60;/code&#62;
======
adelevie
>I could've just made a todo.txt file and just open it up, but that's stupid.

I hope that was tongue and cheek.

~~~
apu
tongue _in_ cheek:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tongue_in_cheek>

~~~
adelevie
thanks

